# The Next Senator From New York, Bill Clinton?



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*WASHINGTON - If Hillary Clinton is elected president, the next senator from New York could be her husband, Bill Clinton.*
Supporters are touting that scenario in the event the seat currently held by Mrs. Clinton opens up as she moves to higher office. New York Gov. Eliot Spitzer, a Democrat, would be tasked with appointing someone to fill the open Senate seat for the remaining two years of Clinton's term.
SPEAKOUT: If Hillary Clinton is elected president, should the governor of New York appoint Bill Clinton to fill out her term as U.S. senator?
The Washington Examiner reports that the Clintons' allies think that would be an excellent plan even if unlikely.
"As a senator, he'd be a knockout," Harold Ickes, an adviser for Sen. Clinton and a White House aide to the former president, told the newspaper. "He knows issues, he loves public policy and he's a good politician."

Full Story: http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,252741,00.html


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

You know the guy would get tons of trim...


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

USMCMP5811 said:


> :L: :L: And steady access to the Oval office.


You mean the ORAL office right ??????

Or....... the Oval ORRIFICE.........................


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

If that happens, I still think being The First Man is a better title.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

CHrist, cant get rid of that fat fuck from Ma...we'd NEVER get rid of his ass!


----------

